# Last cheese smoke - Gettin hot down here



## broken gun (Mar 27, 2015)

Decided with the cool weather i would smoke another batch, we might not get anymore cold snaps down here in S.La. Im smoking some Pepper,Colby,Monterey Jack and a couple of parmesan wedges with the AMND and some Pit masters choice. Never tried the Choice, i have always used cherry or maple. Temperature is holding around 60 deg. should be fine but il keep a close eye on it. I plan on it being in the smoke for about 3.5 hours. Will Update as i go, Thanks for looking.













IMG_0204.JPG



__ broken gun
__ Mar 27, 2015


















IMG_0205.JPG



__ broken gun
__ Mar 27, 2015


















IMG_0207.JPG



__ broken gun
__ Mar 27, 2015


----------



## sota d (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks great! Just saw a cheese post by humdinger-you guys are driving me crazy! I love smoked cheese! Great job, David.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 27, 2015)

yep, good idea taking advantage of the weddah while u can.....nice batch of cheese ahead.....Willie


----------



## tropics (Mar 27, 2015)

BG that looks good, nice amount of smoke,so if you need to, crack the door to break the heat you will be okay.


----------



## broken gun (Mar 27, 2015)

Will do, Thanks


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 27, 2015)

I love a good cheese smoke! Looks like a good start.  Sorry if I'm hijacking the thread a little but If the ambient temperature is too warm for cheese but you cooled the smoker down with frozen bottles or ice packs, could you then smoke cheese during the warm months.   I was wondering about this because I smoke cheese in my MES30 without it even plugged in.  So the temp of the box is usually the ambient temp plus whatever the AMNPS puts off.  I understand that moisture in the box could affect the functioning of the AMNPS but if the ice is contained like in an ice pack or frozen bottle, would this work?  I'm asking because I just started smoking cheese this winter and it was a cold one.


----------



## broken gun (Mar 27, 2015)

Well, i just took mine off after 4 hours of smoke. I didnt take notes but i started off around 61 degrees inside smoker after about 1 hour the temp was 70, but the ambient temp outside was climbing also so i added a frozen water bottle. It didnt bring the temp down but i think it held it from getting higher at a faster rate, i did have the AMND lit at both ends. That being said it is 70 degrees right now and i pulled cheese at 77 degrees inside box. Hope that helps, i have had temps reach 80-85 degree with no melting but that is hard cheese only. Heres the finished product.













IMG_0208.JPG



__ broken gun
__ Mar 27, 2015


















IMG_0209.JPG



__ broken gun
__ Mar 27, 2015






Will rest for a day and vac up tomorrow,and just wait.

Thanks


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info!  Looks really great.  And now for the ever difficult waiting period haha


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks good. Last batch of cheese I smoked the wife had me leave it in the smoker for 5 hours if I remember right....


----------



## smokin jaynh (Jun 7, 2015)

try a Styrofoam cooler in the shade with a cold smoke generator.













20150607_124807.jpg



__ smokin jaynh
__ Jun 7, 2015


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 7, 2015)

Just did our last cheese smoke til fall not to long ago. Use our XLBGE with the AMNPS under the fire grate. Egg is in the sun most of the day. Temperature in the Egg hit 90* or so...cheese was just starting to get soft when I pulled it. 
Your cheese looks fantastic.


----------

